# General > Book & Author Requests >  Please include works by Goethe in your collection.

## MacBeth

I find it very unusual that a website so versed, and knowledged-filled as this would contain no works by Goethe. His impact upon literature is incontrovetably huge; his poetry, novels, short stories and such are indeed spellbounding. He is, in essence, everything that people find attractive in prose today, he is poetic yet pithy, understandable, yet intelligent...
To avoid redundancy I must simply say that your literature collection is not a collection at all if it does not include Goethe.

----------


## ThomYoung

I, too, would like to have access to Goethe here. However, I am not fluent in German--and the available English translations might still be under copyright protection.

----------


## MacBeth

I recall of once hearing of Sir Walter Scott translating a good portion of Goethe's works as early as 1810, therefore there must be a translated version not under copyright available.

----------


## ThomYoung

I didn't know about Sir Walter Scott's translation, but I believe Coleridge may have also translated some Goethe. I'm fairly certain Coleridge translated parts of Immanuel Kant's work for Wordsworth--and it seems likely he would have translated at least portions from Goethe for Wordsworth as well.

Still, I doubt there is a comprehensive translation of Goethe's work that is in public domain--but I may be wrong.

----------

